# Chattooga Century in Summerville, GA



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

If you didn't know about it...you've already missed it. But...The website for the ride is very vague and to be honest, crap. Little to no useful information, IMHO. However, it IS a pretty good ride, and hence, the reason for the post.

During the ride this last weekend, I met a couple of other riders who almost didn't go because of the lack of information available on the site and/or the fact that the site makes the ride look as though it's poorly planned/executed. Luckily, I know some people who have ridden this before, and I decided to go, making this century #10 for the season. 

Turns out, it's a very good ride. Well executed, with a very challenging course and very wellstocked and staffed rest stops along the route.

So, if you're considering a century in the North Gerogia area next year about this time, I highly suggest the Chattaooga Century in Summerville, GA. :thumbsup:


----------

